# need help coming up with new fur name



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

like the title says i need a new fur name. when i first started to go to the local furcon down here i learned that the fur name i wanted to use was already being used by a large number of people "Darcwolf" even though i use the "C" instead of the "K" but then that makes thing confusing for most. so i need help coming up with a new name. and no i am not going to use urielswolf i just pick a long time ago for use in emails so i don't have use the freaking numbers with it. i have other reasons as well.
so to describe my self so people can get an idea what names to send. i am a goth, country boy, soldier (army), very spiritual christopagan (christian/pagan), a black angry wolf is my animal spirit, i am big into comics, anime and manga. hhhmmmmm....... think that all the relevant stuff ask me if you need anything specific.


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

oh and forgot my fav colors are blood red,deep forest green, white, black.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 22, 2012)

Quincy McBumrape.
No need to thank me! <3

Edit: Just to clarify since you seem to be new here: Yes, I was being sarcastic ;D


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 22, 2012)

Jacob Black.

Also remember you are not allowed shirts.


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

for someone who also frequents vampire sites and understands the horrible hatred for the "sparkly" vampire movies i say "ah,nope"


----------



## Aetius (Nov 22, 2012)

Hitler von Killington.


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

oh come on i am being serious here


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 22, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Hitler von Killington.


 That's a good one.


How about "Kriegor VonYiffingstien"


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

sigh


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2012)

Heinrich Himmler


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 22, 2012)

Protip: We don't take that kind of thing too seriously here. Just pick something you like.

or name yourself "Foxy McButravange"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 22, 2012)

A better name would be Ronnie James Dio


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

ya i get that. its just i have been trying to figure out a new few name for over a year now so i am trying to reach out and get some ideas thats all


----------



## Aetius (Nov 22, 2012)

Mokushi said:


> Protip: We don't take that kind of thing too seriously here. Just pick something you like.
> 
> or name yourself "Foxy McButravange"



I think a better furry name would be "Ben Dover".


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 22, 2012)

though i should have expected the "jokers" to show up first


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2012)

urielswolf said:


> though i should have expected the "jokers" to show up first



in this place it's 90% jokers :V

i'll try to be helpful, what i did with my sona's name (not my user name) was to pick a word that described him and translate it into another language. i chose the word 'shadow' which when translated into Irish gave me ScÃ¡th.

pick and old or obscure language and after a while and a few words you might find a good name.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 22, 2012)

you have to go through a ritual to get your fur name,

first- sacrifice a goat, cut off its head, lay it on an alter made of cedar, then you must strip naked, pour honey all over yourself, you must then throw cacti potting soil up in the air and collect as much as you can, light the alter on fire, hold a snake above your head and prance around screaming whatever name pops up, when the fires reach their peak shout as loud as you can- this will be your fur name.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 22, 2012)

I just got home, so I'm too lazy to be mean.

How I developed mine:

Phase 1: Psychokinetic (my favorite kind of magic trick to perform)
Phase 2: Sycokinetic (my gamertag and "normal" username)
Phase 3: Syco (obviously shortened nickname)
Phase 4: Saiko (same phonetics, but more "namelike" spelling)

See if you can't do something similar. It's just a matter of playing with spelling, phonetics, and personal interests.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 22, 2012)

Commander Catfucker


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 22, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Uriel's actually a pretty badass name.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 22, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Are you kidding me? Uriel's actually a pretty badass name.




not as cool as raziel :U


----------



## Aleu (Nov 22, 2012)

LupeNoir? Fuck I dunno. Just pick something on your own.


----------



## Percy (Nov 22, 2012)

...it's your name, you don't need our help.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 22, 2012)

Make a name that is a pun and that references your fursona's race. Perhaps if you'd be willing to have a female fursona named Lily White, she and Jett Blacke could get along just perfectly.


----------



## urielswolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Are you kidding me? Uriel's actually a pretty badass name.



ya i know. but my reason are spiritual not sure if your big into that but i had a dream were i met god and the 7 archangels uriel was a big guy and he looked like he was glaring at me (i dont think he likes me), of course this happened after i made the email account and i have had it so long i thought i would keep it just to be an a@@


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

My second idea: Make your name a combination of all the Furry elements that are popular.

So Princess BlueKitsune Sparkle Diaper FoxTaur Dash the Third would be a very popular fursona.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 23, 2012)

Edgy McDarkfang


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 23, 2012)

urielswolf said:


> ya i know. but my reason are spiritual not sure if your big into that but i had a dream were i met god and the 7 archangels uriel was a big guy and he looked like he was glaring at me (i dont think he likes me), of course this happened after i made the email account and i have had it so long i thought i would keep it just to be an a@@




raziel evolved into uriel in later text.


----------



## Zerig (Nov 23, 2012)

Goddamn you OP, I saw your name and I thought you were the guy who made this thread and I got all excited.

I am very disappointed in you. Why would you do this? Get your name changed, now.


----------



## DairyProduct (Nov 23, 2012)

does it have to be something dark and mystical? I think ur oc seems more like like a Frank or John than Blaquewolffe


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

Subs McYiff.



> a black angry wolf is my animal spirit,



Oh wait wait, or even how about the bigg scarry wolf that would try and scaree little children ? WOOOO~


----------



## Conker (Nov 26, 2012)

BlackyMcJ...


urielswolf said:


> ya i know. but my reason are spiritual not sure if your big into that but i had a dream were i met god and the 7 archangels uriel was a big guy and he looked like he was glaring at me (i dont think he likes me), of course this happened after i made the email account and i have had it so long i thought i would keep it just to be an a@@


Oh, well in that case name it BlackyMcGodRape


----------



## Kluuvdar (Nov 26, 2012)

Try something in Latin, Latin is cool and edgy.


----------

